# DIY Filtering



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been reading up on communal fish diseases and have found some pretty concrete findings that protozoa like ICH are inherent in most fish from LFS due to breeding and keeping habits... this could be argued for decades i am sure. but more to the point. I would like to implement a column filter that uses an LED UV canister to help kill off any livelinesses in the water column. As for now this would be implemented on a quarantine tank (for fish with the ichs) it would suck the water from the column, and put it back in the intake tank of the filter housing. I have a PVC idea in place with drilled out holes for the LED's and some baffling/filtering media inside to both slow water rates and trap gunks. 

**EDIT** The water i get from our LFS is RO/DI/UV treted already. so i know they have something inplace for the local flora/fauna. This should also help to keep algae down in high light tanks. 

any one built filters/housings before? 
Thoughts?


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

Remember for the UV to kill the Ich it needs a low flow of water and the UV shouldn't be run on a tank 24/7 365 days a year.


----------

